# 99 Altima Chugging



## blackcar (Feb 10, 2005)

undefined
My 99 Nissan Altima's check engine light is flashing and the car is chugging.
I brought it to the dealership - replaced spark plugs, replaced knock sensor, replaced crank sensor. Still the car is chugging and the check engine light is flashing.
I'm told now I need to replace the distributor cap, rotor and wires.
Think this is really what I need? If so, how much should doing this cost?
Thank you,


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The cap and rotor is usually part of a new Nissan distributor. They didn't need to replace the knock sensor because it was interpreting the chugging as a knock moment. What were the codes for the repair order? They are required to list them in order to perform the work. The flashingCheck Engine Light means that the code is occuring and being stored at that moment. The chugging could be associated with many other components like the ignition coil or things other than the ignition. It could be the fuel system related (fuel pressure or injectors), EGR valve, Mass Air Flow Meter, or even valve timing.

Troy


----------



## blackcar (Feb 10, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> The cap and rotor is usually part of a new Nissan distributor. They didn't need to replace the knock sensor because it was interpreting the chugging as a knock moment. What were the codes for the repair order? They are required to list them in order to perform the work. The flashingCheck Engine Light means that the code is occuring and being stored at that moment. The chugging could be associated with many other components like the ignition coil or things other than the ignition. It could be the fuel system related (fuel pressure or injectors), EGR valve, Mass Air Flow Meter, or even valve timing.
> 
> Troy


The codes for the repair order were P0325 which was the knock sensor and Po302 which was cylinder 2 misfire. They replaced the crank sensor, knock sensor and plugs. I had a similar problem on my 92 maxima and it was clogged fuel injectors which needed to be replaced. I have a suspicion that the problem may have been caused by bad gas. I am going to rplace the distibutor, coil and wires myself. Any advice on rplacing these parts with bosch or non nissan parts?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Usually with the cylinder misfire you can replace the plugs (with the stock NGK) and inspect the wires and cap and rotor. This will typically solve the problem(s). I still feel the knock sensor was working correctly and therefore did not require replacement. I am a strong supporter of factory replacement components although understand if you don't use them in your own vehicle.

Troy


----------

